# Driver Stations Hook ups ?



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I am in the process of starting to build my 4 drivers stations for a 1/64 track.

I've noticed several different types of metal and bolts used at the tracks that I have been visiting lately.

What would the racers on this forum suggest I clip my home track Parmas to ? 
Referring to as what type of material the bolt should be to conduct electricity well. What size in diameter do the alligator clips like to stay gripped to.
This info. would help me greatly because I know nothing about electricity.

I was going to go to the local hardware store and just get all copper but thought it might be to my best interest to ask y'all first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I just Googled conductive metals and came up with: Silver is the best, followed by copper then gold.

Looks like copper is what I will go with, I have never seen silver or gold bolts and quite frankly, I'm scared to know what they would cost. 

I'll take a controller with me to Lowes and figure out the diameter that works good with the Parma clips. I'm guessing 3/16" or 1/4". 

:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I use brass


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

I used 1/4" brass bolts on my drivers' stations as they were easy to find. If the clips do not go on easy, just file the threads off a bit to make them fit. I haven't had to .
cheers Ted


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, that sounds even better, tomorrow I'll go without the Parma. ( which I prefer ) I could imagine the looks I would have gotten ? :freak:

12-1/4" Brass washers, nuts and bolts.

Thanks guys ! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*whoa!*

I find 1/4 inch to be a bit big diameter wise...

3/16s would work better imho...

But that is just me...

Your mileage may vary...

Scott


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Noted Scott. :thumbsup: Looks like the safety range is 3/16" - 1/4". Now were looking at 7/32".

Good feedback, it's building confidence in my selection.
Once again thanks.
0 :dude:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I've used brass #8-32 bolts. Length of bolts can vary from 1-2ins.,
depending on design of station plates.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out this thread on Driver Stations 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=207640&highlight=driver's+station

Bob B.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

And this one 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=273878&highlight=driver's+station


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Bulls Eye !

Thanks


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*parts for driver stations*

I found this at an audio video parts store.
I'm going to paint 1 white reverse the sides
& alligator clip to the threads.


----------

